# Flintlock or Percussion?



## nhancedsvt (Nov 22, 2009)

For the traditional hunters, which do you prefer and why? All I have ever shot was a Hawken percussion so I have no experience with a flintlock.


----------



## RickD (Nov 22, 2009)

A well tuned flintlock will shoot almost as fast as a caplock..I shoot both and really dont have a favorite..


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 22, 2009)

I prefer the look and feel of a flinter myself. I like the simplicity in cleaning that a half stocked plains rifle offers (I drop the barrel and clean in a soda bottle with top cut off in the bathtub with hot soapy water).


----------



## DonArkie (Nov 22, 2009)

I shot a flinter for 20 plus years , Harper Ferry 58 cal. Killed alot of deer with it and won a few ham shoot too. Was stolen out of my hunt'n cabin this year by some low life


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Nov 22, 2009)

nhancedsvt said:


> For the traditional hunters, which do you prefer and why? All I have ever shot was a Hawken percussion so I have no experience with a flintlock.



My preference is the Flintlock. My wife says that I like doing things the hard way.

Its more of a trip back into the past. Walking thru the woods like our ancestors did when this country was new and untamed. Having to make sure that I do my part to make sure the rifle goes off and having to actually work on her to build up the right load. Shooting a flinter is a lot more fun that a capper to me. Just try to find someone near you and give one a try.


----------



## choctawlb (Nov 22, 2009)

I started out shooting a caplock Hawkins style rifle in the middle 70's and have worked over to a flintlock 50 cal "Tennessee Poor Boy" and a  .75 Cal "Long Land Brown Bess" over the last 10 years. Like Rick said earlier, a fine tuned flintlock with a good sharp flint, is as fast as a caplock. For me the flintlocks are just a whole lot more fun, and makes you appreciate what our forefathers had to do to take game and protect themselves. Actually I have had less misfires with a flintlock, than a caplock, but that may just be due to more years experience than when I first got started. Either weapon is fun, and I guess it just all boils down to personal preference.  Try out a good flinter and see what you think.
Ken


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 22, 2009)

I own and enjoy shooting both. The flinter is more fun and just feels better, but the percussion is more reliable, especially in wet weather.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 22, 2009)

Many years ago, I started out with a flintlock, went to a percussion, the got another flintlock. Today, I own a flintlock rifle, a percussion rifle, and a percussion pistol. I prefer the flintlock, although I like em all, long as they are traditional.


----------



## mountainarcher (Nov 23, 2009)

I own both,one precussion and a couple flinters.My favorite rifle is a 32 cal Gillispie that my 1st cousion built for me.It's a plain southern mt.rifle with iron hardware but it is LOADS of fun & it and a 36cal Bean style rifle that I built will shoot just as fast as my precussion gun.I also like em both but the flintlock is a bit more traditional and lots more fun.But they both are like anythine that is mechanical in nature,you have to maintain them for them to shoot right...


----------



## whitworth (Nov 23, 2009)

*Being part of the group*

One notices that with the internet, that it makes up for the more rural eras that even happened after World War II.  

The group is no longer in one small area and the giant cities have cleared out many of the old ways.  And we still see Americans seeking to do the "traditional" of times long gone and forgotten by many. 

Both the flintlock and the percussion rifle are tradionally American.  They both were used for war and for hunting.  
At the birth of Daniel Boone in Pennsylvania, the flintlock rifle was used for protection and there for the hunting of game.  It saw military action in the Revolutionary War.  

The percussion muzzleloader rifle was extensively used in the Civil War by North and South.  Such rifles were made in a small factory in Athens, Georgia.  It long gathered game for the table into the 20th Century through World War I.  

The famed American soldier, Alvin York, did not gain his shooting expertise in Doraville, Georgia, at a U.S. Army camp.  He gained it earlier on turkey hunts, in mountaineous Tennessee, with an old percussion rifle. 

I wonder when I now see the word tradition, how much is being part of the modern group, with little reference to the actual tradition.


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 23, 2009)

I would say if you are accustomed to shooting a percussion you are ready for a flintlock.

Like Mt. Archer my number one flint lock is a southern mt. po boy built by Billy on the exact dimensions he's found and recreated off original Gillespie rifles built in union county. It is a phenomenol rifle with scarey accuracy. And although the L&R manton lock is fast?? it's not chambers/siler deluxe or late ketland fast.  BUT even though there's some flints out there that are so fast it's hard to diffrentiate the "cchK!" from the "boom" there's percusions out there that you can NOT diffrentiate the "chk" from the "boom" But Beckums fowler sometimes sounds like just one boom. thats a fast lock on that gun.

That said I believe it's honestly a mute point and not a deciding factor in wether or not you choose a flintlock. To me it's like laying down the recurve and picking up a longbow. It just adds more nostalgia and challenge in to the situation.

I honestly believe I made a mistake going to a flintlock first. I should have went to a percussion first. Because with my limited knowledge and skill set with these type weapons I almost found the flintlock to be a chore instead of a joy. So I got a percussion KIT and put it together the way I wanted it to look and I hunted with it. And I still hunt with it. But the more I hunt with it the more I want to hunt with my flintlock. Only thing is my flintlock is not as big a bore and I enjoy the larger roundball size for killing power. So now make no mistake. I WILL have a larger bored flintlock before next deer season. Now I'm ready, and now I can't stand the fact that I aint got a flint in 50 or 54!

There's not a huge amount of difference in the fundamentals from one to the other. just a step or two of difference in loading sequence and getting good ignition.

As far as cleaning goes?? I urge anyone that does not have a flush kit to go get one. And if anyone doesn't use the "P.a.m." solution ?? You should give it a try. Takes about 5 minutes to clean either of my rifles after a full days shooting.

But all in all?? You can call it nostalgia, tradition, a challenge or what ever, I truly don't concern myself with what others tend to try and lable certain things....... There's just something abut carrying a southern mt. rifle through the north gawgia mts. that makes  a fella smile.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 23, 2009)

whitworth said:


> One notices that with the internet, that it makes up for the more rural eras that even happened after World War II.
> 
> The group is no longer in one small area and the giant cities have cleared out many of the old ways.  And we still see Americans seeking to do the "traditional" of times long gone and forgotten by many.
> 
> ...






I know a little bit about tradition, and live it, as well.


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 23, 2009)

whitworth said:


> I wonder when I now see the word tradition, how much is being part of the modern group, with little reference to the actual tradition.



I tend to gravitate towards myself and spend little time attempting to become or be a part of any group. I do things the way I do things because it suits me. Not a group, or tradition, or the old way...... "me". I am thankful for the fore fathers and those in the past that paved the way. But I'm not Daniel boone, nor howard hill and never intend on trying to act just like him. It's hard enough to act like myself much less anyone else.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Nov 23, 2009)

LanceColeman said:


> I tend to gravitate towards myself and spend little time attempting to become or be a part of any group. I do things the way I do things because it suits me. Not a group, or tradition, or the old way...... "me". I am thankful for the fore fathers and those in the past that paved the way. But I'm not Daniel boone, nor howard hill and never intend on trying to act just like him. It's hard enough to act like myself much less anyone else.



I agree, theres only myself walking these woods(as far as I know) with a flinter. A party of one wouldnt be considered a "group"


----------



## SASS249 (Nov 23, 2009)

Started muzzle loading with a flint and have never really shot a lot of percussion.  If you are the type who wants to spend a little extra effort to learn about your rifle and figure out what works best for you then flint is the way to go.  If you want to mainly extend your hunting season by taking advantage of muzzle loading then percussion may be an easier transition.

That being said, I've never seen a percussion that is anywhere near as good looking as a nice flintlock.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 23, 2009)

SASS249 said:


> That being said, I've never seen a percussion that is anywhere near as good looking as a nice flintlock.




X2. And speaking of which, Lance, that's a mighty fine looking rifle you've got there. Someday, I'll have enough green pieces of paper to get me a nice custom flinter.


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 23, 2009)

Have to agree nothin looks finer than a good flintlock.


----------



## mountainarcher (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey Lance,If i'm not badly mistaken,I know that rifle you have there...That's the ''RED'' rifle as I always called it.And you are right it IS scarey accurate.I've taken lots of game with it.I have a 32 that Billy built an we used "red" for the pattern cause I always loved the way that little rifle felt.It is the twin to your rifle except darker wood and smaller cal.And your right,there is something about a southern Mt.Rifle that will make an ole smile.....


----------



## bobman (Nov 24, 2009)

I like them all as long as its a side lock I think its pretty cool.

a scoped modern inline does nothing for me but I want to be clear I have no problem with anyone that does like them using them.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 24, 2009)

Doug,

Thats her friend. People call me and ask me to come to shoots because I own the most accurate southern mt. rifle in the south eastern U.S. I tell em the shooter has something to do with that. Thats when they say "yea what ever man, just let us know if you can't make it and we'll send someone by to pick up yer rifle." HA! It took alot of hagglin to get Red away from Billy. She aint goin nowhere else though thats for sure.

BOBMAN,

I have one of those in TC encore. I call it my "rainey day" gun


----------



## bobman (Nov 25, 2009)

Lance my cap lock will be my rainy day gun.

If you just slip a empty .38 special casing over the nipple then lower the hammer on it to hold it in place it makes a good rain protecting hammer stall


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 25, 2009)

I shoot two Cap locks and I prefer the more traditional type rifles but I have nothing against the modern guns


----------



## Flintrock (Nov 25, 2009)

Flintlock.
It shoots as good as any caplock.
.
With a flint, I can use a vent pick to check the powder to see if it is dry and free of any obstruction.
With caplock,have to unscrew nipple/drum to check the powder


----------



## Hoyt (Nov 25, 2009)

I like flintlocks best, mostly because I feel like they are about as primitive as I'm ever going in a gun (don't care to light a wick for a wheel lock) and give me the most satisfaction when I kill game with them.

There is also something unexplainable and special about the way a flintlock feels hanging from the end of my arm.


----------



## Jarred (Dec 4, 2009)

Good looking guns guys!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2009)

Here`s my flintlock, and gear.


----------



## Jaw Jah Danny (Dec 4, 2009)

I like both. flint and cap. .45 cal. Would like to get a .32 cal, Dad had one years ago, like to have gotten it and gone squirell hunting. Oh yeah !


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 5, 2009)

Some beautiful guns here! That's a nice setup Nic!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm thinking seriously about getting a Southern Mountain rifle kit from Tennessee valley Muzzleloaders, been looking around. Probably take me a year to get it built, but they look like pretty good guns for the money. Anybody had any experience with them?


----------



## RickD (Dec 6, 2009)

Very good kits


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 6, 2009)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm thinking seriously about getting a Southern Mountain rifle kit from Tennessee valley Muzzleloaders, been looking around. Probably take me a year to get it built, but they look like pretty good guns for the money. Anybody had any experience with them?



That's also what I'm thinking about going with except I may go ahead and get a complete rifle.


----------



## choctawlb (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a TVM Mountain Rifle  I built from a kit 10 years ago, and it is an excellent gun. Either way you go, kit or finished gun , TVM are excellent folks to work with and they do high quality work. I think you will be very pleased working with them.
Ken


----------



## LanceColeman (Dec 6, 2009)

choctawlb said:


> I have a TVM Mountain Rifle  I built from a kit 10 years ago, and it is an excellent gun. Either way you go, kit or finished gun , TVM are excellent folks to work with and they do high quality work. I think you will be very pleased working with them.
> Ken



Yup! They real good honest people and will do what ever they can to make you a repeat customer. Very helpful as well.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 6, 2009)

choctawlb said:


> I have a TVM Mountain Rifle  I built from a kit 10 years ago, and it is an excellent gun. Either way you go, kit or finished gun , TVM are excellent folks to work with and they do high quality work. I think you will be very pleased working with them.
> Ken



How are their kits? Are they pretty easy to put together or is it something a beginner shouldn't try? My only concern if I get a kit is that I screw it up!


----------



## SASS249 (Dec 6, 2009)

TVM are great folks and make fine rifles and kits.  Wether you get a kit or a finished rifle depends on how you answer a few questions.

Are you interested in the guns and their history or do you just want to shoot and/or extend your hunting season?  If you are mostly interested in just extending hunting time get a finished rifle.  If you want something you can point to later and say I did that get a kit.

How "handy" are you?  Are you someone who can take their time and not get rushed to finish?  If so go with the kit.  If you are prone to get in a hurry and/or lose interest get a finished rifle.

As far as really screwing up a kit.  The short answer is you really can't screw it up beyond fixing.  Even if you completely butcher the wood, you can always buy a new stock and start over.  The really expensive parts are the barrel, lock, trigger and furniture.  You can not really do to much to them.  As a last resort, if you reach the point where you just can not continue, there are any number of people who will help and/or assemble the kit for you.

I really like people to build form kits.  It makes you inderstand the rifle that much better.  Whatever your decision good luck.


----------



## Hoyt (Dec 7, 2009)

Before you buy a kit..which is really just a set of rough parts and a precarve stock that still needs a lot of rasping and shaping...look over this link and see what is involved in building a gun. 

The kit will have a much more detailed carved stock than in the link.

http://www.muzzleloadingforum.com/tutorials/brooks/Brooks1.html


----------



## choctawlb (Dec 7, 2009)

TVM's kits are not drop ins. I think I put in about 80 plus hours putting mine together plus the time it took to brown the barrel and lock, and then an additional 8 hours polishing the lock parts so it would be as fast as possible. It's something you want to do slowly, cause once you remove too much wood you can't put it back.
Ken


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2009)

The main reason I want a kit is to learn more about the gun while I'm building it, and to have some personal sweat equity in the finished rifle. I like a challenge. I have a couple of perfectly good-shooting black powder production guns that I've bought, but I want to take the next step at some point. I make all my bows, arrows, arrowheads, and other stuff for my archery,  I'd like to get closer to that with blackpowder.


----------

